# WLAN, 2,4 und 5 GHz bündeln



## Sempervivum (29. Dezember 2019)

Ich denke daran, einen neuen Router anzuschaffen, der auch 5 GHz unterstützt. Meine Frage ist, ob man zwei Kanäle, 2,4 und 5 GHz, bündeln kann, um eine höhere Datenrate zu erzielen?


----------



## Technipion (29. Dezember 2019)

Manche Router unterstützen das. Bei uns zu Hause verwenden wir z.B. einen Speedport Smart 3, der zwei separate WLANs betreibt: _NetzwerkXYZ_ und _NetzwerkXYZ_5GHz_. Das hängt natürlich auch davon ab, ob dein Router entsprechend Antennen eingebaut hat! Und bringt auch nur etwas, wenn dein Endgerät das auch kann...

Ich kenne aber auch Router, die z.B. mehrere 2,4GHz WLANs gleichzeitig öffnen können, weil sie mehrere separate Funkmodule verbaut haben. Damit lassen sich dann die einzelnen Funkkanäle besser auslasten, selbst wenn jedes einzelne Endgerät nur einen Kanal unterstützt. Dürfe sich bei 5GHz genauso verhalten.

Aber: Wenn dir eine hohe Datenrate wichtig ist, würde ich *immer* zum Kabel greifen. Du wirst dann zusätzlich noch mit außerordentlicher Stabilität belohnt. Gibt es einen gerechtfertigten Grund auf Ethernet-Kabel zu verzichten?

Gruß Technipion


----------



## Sempervivum (29. Dezember 2019)

> Gibt es einen gerechtfertigten Grund auf Ethernet-Kabel zu verzichten?


Ja: Router steht im Wohnzimmer und PC im Kinderzimmer. Aufputz wäre potthässlich und Unterputz zu aufwändig. Die höhere Datenrate ist für mich nur ein nice-to-have und nicht zwingend notwendig. Aber weil die Dualband-Router inzwischen sehr günstig sind, dachte ich, ich könnte mich vielleicht ohne großen Aufwand verbessern.
Vorhanden:
NETGEAR A6210-100PES AC1200 USB 3.0 WLAN-Adapter
2,4 GHz Router von TP-Link
Damit erziele ich eine Datenrate von 80 Mb/s
Mit LAN-Kabel direkt sind es 200 Mb/s
Es ist immer nur ein PC oder ein Notebook am Router, d. h. gleichzeitige Versorgung von mehreren Endgeräten ist nicht erforderlich.


----------



## Technipion (29. Dezember 2019)

Sempervivum hat gesagt.:


> Damit erziele ich eine Datenrate von 80 Mb/s


80 Mbit/s sind zu wenig selbst für 2,4 GHz WLAN. Laut Datenblatt deines WLAN-Adapters (http://www.downloads.netgear.com/files/GDC/datasheet/de/A6210.pdf) erlaubt er 802.11ac. D.h. selbst über USB 2.0 (max 480 Mbit/s) solltest du deine Internetverbindung mit 200 Mbit/s auslasten können. Für 5 GHz ist es wichtig, dass eine direkte Sichtverbindung zwischen den Sendern besteht. Ist das bei dir der Fall?
Trotzdem sollte die Leitung selbst über 2,4 GHz nahe ihrer 300 Mbit/s liefern. Ist die Entfernung zwischen Router und PC groß? Und welchen Router verwendest du?
Gibt es vielleicht noch andere WLAN-Geräte, die die Verbindung beeinträchtigen könnten?
Gibt es mögliche Störquellen? Z.B. Mikrowellen, Geräte mit Elektromotoren, Funktastatur/-mäuse, etc.?

Gruß Technipion


----------



## Sempervivum (29. Dezember 2019)

> Für 5 GHz ist es wichtig, dass eine direkte Sichtverbindung zwischen den Sendern besteht. Ist das bei dir der Fall?


Nein, da ist eine Wand dazwischen (Ziegelstein). Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich bisher skeptisch war, ob ein Dualband-Router überhaupt eine Verbesserung bringen wird.
Was die 80 Mbit/s betrifft bin ich schon relativ glücklich, denn vorher hatte ich mit einem Adapter von CSL nur ungefähr ein Drittel. 
Jetziger Router ist ein TP-Link TL-WR841N N300 WLAN Router (300Mbit/s (2,4GHz)


----------



## Technipion (29. Dezember 2019)

Also ich befürchte da werden wir nicht viel machen können 

Dein Router hat kein 5 GHz, also kann dein USB-Adapter seinen einen 802.11ac Stream nicht benutzen. Damit fällt die theoretische Übertragungsrate von 867 Mbit/s im 5 GHz weg. Bleibt uns aber immer noch 802.11n, bei dem jeder Stream 150 Mbit/s hat. Dein USB-Adapter unterstützt (denke ich mal) zwei parallele Streams, was 300 Mbit/s ermöglicht. Dein Router wohl auch (TL-WR841N | 300Mbit/s-WLAN-Router | TP-Link Deutschland). D.h. theoretisch sollten die Geräte, dem 802.11n Standard folgend, automatisch in den Zwei-Kanal-Betrieb wechseln und du müsstest 300 Mbit/s haben. (Ich kann definitiv sagen, dass 802.11n funktioniert, sonst hättest du keine 80 Mbit/s)

Stellt sich also die Frage: Warum hast du nicht 300 Mbit/s?

In Deutschland sind die Wohnräume völlig mit 2,4 GHz WLAN überflutet. Jeder hat es. Deine Nachbarn rechts und links, oben und unten, die Familie im Haus nebenan und womöglich auch der Hausmeister im dritten Stock ganz hinten. Im Vergleich zum 5 GHz Funk, der selbst dünne Wände nicht durchdringen kann, besitzen 2,4 GHz Funkwellen eine vergleichsweise große Eindringtiefe, und durchstrahlen somit auch mehrere Wände bevor sie undetektierbar werden. Das ständige Funkfeuer der Nachbarn zwingt die eigenen Geräte dazu Sendepausen zu machen. Es gibt im 2,4 GHz WLAN nunmal nur 13 Kanäle (bedank dich beim Staat für die "Größe" der ISM-Bänder) und die müssen sich *alle* Teilnehmer teilen. Wenn also 7-8 andere Hotspots in der Nähe sind, stehen die Chancen sehr schlecht, dass dein Computer dauerhaft auf 2 Kanälen funken kann. In der Praxis scheinst du auf einen Kanal limitiert zu sein (150 Mbit/s), der dann - wie in der Praxis üblich - etwa die Hälfte der theoretischen Rate schafft.

Das ist natürlich nur Spekulation. Es kann auch ganz anders sein. Vielleicht Treiberprobleme oder sowas. Aber aus Erfahrung tippe ich auf das Overcrowding. Und leider gibt es dafür keine einfache Lösung. Entweder du machst den Router 5GHz-fähig, oder du legst ein Kabel.

Gruß Technipion


----------



## Sempervivum (29. Dezember 2019)

> Entweder du machst den Router 5GHz-fähig


Genau das habe ich ja vor, siehe mein erstes Posting: Ich denke daran, einen neuen Router anzuschaffen. Rückgabe bei Amazon ist ja unproblematisch, daher denke ich, ich kann einen Versuch wagen. Ob die 5 GHz die Wand durchdringen wird sich dann heraus stellen.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (30. Dezember 2019)

Hi sempervivum,

ich habe hier mit Unifi sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Sowohl von der Sendeleistung, als auch Geschwindigkeit bin ich mit den Ufos mehr als zufrieden. Die Administration richtet sich zwar eher an Fortgeschrittene, aber mit der sehr guten (englischen) Dokumentation sollte das kein Problem sein.
Der UAP-AC-Lite sollte für dich ausreichend sein.

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## Sempervivum (4. Januar 2020)

Update: Ich hatte mich zunächst für den TP-Link Archer C50 entschieden. Dieser ließ sich problemlos einrichten, aber ich kam über 95 Mb/s nicht hinaus, also nicht mehr als bei dem alten. Längere Suche lieferte des Rätsels Lösung: Der WAN-Port unterstützt nur max. 100 Mb/s. Das ist ja wohl eine schlechter Scherz, ein WLAN mit mehreren 100 Mb/s anbieten und dann kann man diese Datenraten gar nicht realisieren.
Also einen mit Gigabit-LAN und -WAN bestellt. Dieser lieferte auf Anhieb die 200 Mb/s, die mein Internetzugang hergibt. Pegel bei 5 GHz ist ca. 20 db niedrieger als bei 2,4 GHz aber das braucht ja nicht zu überraschen und er funktioniert auch damit.


----------



## Technipion (4. Januar 2020)

Sempervivum hat gesagt.:


> Der WAN-Port unterstützt nur max. 100 Mb/s. Das ist ja wohl eine schlechter Scherz, ein WLAN mit mehreren 100 Mb/s anbieten und dann kann man diese Datenraten gar nicht realisieren.


Ach du meine Güte. Also damit hätte ich auch nicht gerechnet 
Hauptsache es läuft jetzt


----------

